#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Nano Station Ubiquiti

## thenet

Fala galera.

aqui no provedor, esotu montando uma rede paralela em 5.8 pra atender a clientes empresariais e links grandes.

estou pensando em utilizar o mikrotik como ap e nos clientes esse aqui:
Ubiquiti Networks, Inc. - Products

estou trazendo para testar, mas alguem sabe se ele conecta em qualquer rede 5.8 (no caso, de um mikrotik, ainda nao sei o cartão)??

se alguem ja conhece esse sistema, poste as experiencias aqui.

Muito obrigado desde já.

abraços!

----------


## admskill

Bom ... pelo que eu to vendo ali eh interessante ... vem com antena integrada ... atende até 5km com essa antena integrada ... e o melhor de tudo .. eh CPE ... 25MB de troughput ... ulá lá ... por quanto vai sair cada unidade dessa pra vc amigo ???



Boa noite !

----------


## GrayFox

Tem no paraguai por 113 dolares o NS5 e 110 dolares o NS2.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

um amigo testou, sem problemas em 5.8 e tambem em 2.8, ate WDS com o mikrotik ele fecha, sem problemas...

detalhe, ele fez rodar o ikarus neses nano station..

----------


## GrayFox

Mas é ikarus que roda nesses negócios.
O airOS da ubiquiti é baseado em cima do ikarus.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

e basado, mas pareseria ser que o ikarus e mais funcional, eu vi o nano station 2.4 e 5.8, estive com eles na mâo, mas nao testei...
o amogo jhonycar aqui do forum foi que fez maiores testes neles...

----------


## sergio

> Mas é ikarus que roda nesses negócios.
> O airOS da ubiquiti é baseado em cima do ikarus.


Quando se usa ele conectado ao Mikrotik, o mesmo é reconhecido como RouterOS versão 2.9.34.

----------


## GrayFox

Eu peguei o SDK do AirOS, tem lá no site da ubiriquititutituti, roda linux 2.4, e tem os esquemas do ikarus  :Evil: 




> Quando se usa ele conectado ao Mikrotik, o mesmo é reconhecido como RouterOS versão 2.9.34.

----------


## sergio

> Eu peguei o SDK do AirOS, tem lá no site da ubiriquititutituti, roda linux 2.4, e tem os esquemas do ikarus


Legal, baixei agora... vou dar uma olhada depois.

----------


## GrayFox

Alright! 
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6...ll33438ot7.jpg



> Legal, baixei agora... vou dar uma olhada depois.

----------


## jdmano

kakakaka...
boa... 
esse é o time de cliente que pesa na rede..

----------


## GrayFox

Esse é o Hadouken

----------


## luizbe

Gray, hadukennn! =}

ahh, recomendo os nanos!  :Smile: 

até 30km os bixim dão conta (com antena externa) 

:P

----------


## thenet

legal, obrigado a todos pelas respostas!

vou trazer para fazer testes.

mas só nao entendi muito citação abaixo do amigo:




> Eu peguei o SDK do AirOS, tem lá no site da ubiriquititutituti, roda linux 2.4, e tem os esquemas do ikarus


da pra por ikarus nesse nano station, ja vem com ikarus... nao entendi rsrs

abraços e obrigado a todos novamente!

----------


## GrayFox

O AirOS da Ubiquiti foi baseado em cima do Ikarus.

O AirOS é tão bom quanto o Ikarus, digamos que eles diminuiram o Ikarus para poder colocar em um equipamento very very embedded.

Saudações,

----------


## admskill

> um amigo testou, sem problemas em 5.8 e tambem em 2.8, ate WDS com o mikrotik ele fecha, sem problemas...
> 
> detalhe, ele fez rodar o ikarus neses nano station..



Ele opera em 2.8 ???

----------


## admskill

> legal, obrigado a todos pelas respostas!
> 
> vou trazer para fazer testes.
> 
> mas só nao entendi muito citação abaixo do amigo:
> 
> 
> 
> da pra por ikarus nesse nano station, ja vem com ikarus... nao entendi rsrs
> ...



Amigo to pretendendo fechar um enlace de 6.5km ... esses bichinhos sao homologados ??? Por quanto sairia um par desses pra mim ???

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

opa me enganei era 2.4 e nao 2.8 heheheh , quanto a homologacâo, negativo, nao sao homologados...
mais uma coisa, o nano station nao vem com o IKARUS ok..

----------


## edilmoura

oi pessoal eu estava passando por aqui ai eu vi vcs falanto sobre esse tipo de equipamento muito bom ele, mas eu tenho uma duvida aqui, o pessoal aqui eu pego o sinal da embratel eles tem no valor de compra no valor ate meio assim os 350,00, eles tb falaram qui so eles tem aqui no brasil nao sei se e verdade depos qui vi aqui vcs falaram dele e agora jose, bom pessoal deste ja fico grato por esse forum muito bom pra gente tira algumas duvida.

----------


## luizbe

n pessoas tem pra vender, 350 é um valor muito acima,

R$290 o nano5
e R$265 o nano2 


 :Smile: 

com nota fiscal devem ser poucos que tem mesmo..
mas, existem muitas pessoas que trazem do paraguai, e tem garantia e o equipamento é o mesmo.

----------


## edilmoura

valeu meu irmao mas como, tem qui e la pessoalmente e fogo e isso, eu vi agora aqui no forum um amigo vendedo ha 290,00 vc conhecer o nosso amigo nesse link aqui,Ubiquit NanoStation 2 e 5!!!!! | UnderLinux Classificados

----------


## edilmoura

e a mologaçao da anatel ele nao tem nao e isso

----------


## luizbe

:Party: 


Conheço sim  :Smile: 


mas 350 é facada...  :Girlshit:

----------


## guamanet

amigo estou interessado no nano stetion 5 passa msn para contatos

----------


## rafaeldias

Alguém já tentou fazer o nano station 5 conversar com o Airaya? acha isso possível?

----------


## work

> amigo estou interessado no nano stetion 5 passa msn para contatos


ola eu vendo nano station e so me ad no msn [email protected]

----------


## SSiNET

> Alguém já tentou fazer o nano station 5 conversar com o Airaya? acha isso possível?


 
Só pra descontrair....


Coloca um na frente do outro e deixa o nano sozinho com a airaya, talvez eles sozinhos percam a timidez e conversem bem a vontade....


 :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## fernandolv

Boa .. Muito boa .. aeuhehaeuahuaeh :Rock:

----------


## marcelomg

to rindo por dentro...

----------


## fernandolv

rss..

----------


## rubsom

aua.
KKKKKKK
rsrsrsrrs


kraca. faz tempo que naum ria tanto assim....  :Rofl:

----------


## rubsom

até agora...


KKKKKK  :Rock:

----------


## ederamboni

mas voltando ao assunto serio...
alguem ai ja usou ele?
para qual aplicação?
Estavel ou Instavel?

sabe-se que produtos novos no mercado geram muitas duvidas em relacao a investimento, eu quero fechar ptp's de no maximo 5km com nanostationt5, sera que rola legal como os antigos CPE's????? trafego de no maximo 3 mega por ptp...



abracos...

----------


## thenet

> mas voltando ao assunto serio...
> alguem ai ja usou ele?
> para qual aplicação?
> Estavel ou Instavel?
> 
> sabe-se que produtos novos no mercado geram muitas duvidas em relacao a investimento, eu quero fechar ptp's de no maximo 5km com nanostationt5, sera que rola legal como os antigos CPE's????? trafego de no maximo 3 mega por ptp...
> 
> 
> 
> abracos...


cara, eu to usando como cliente mesmo..são show de bola! pings estaveis e média de throughput de mais de 5mb!! com sinais de -80 a 5km com a antena dele (mais que 5km, não fica bom com a antena dele)..

pra ponto a ponto, só se for poucos dados, nos teste de bancada, nao passava mais de 20mb (2 metros de distancia entre eles), o processador dele é meio limitado..
tudo isso com o AirOS mesmo, não mudei nada, só testei 3 versões do mesmo.

abraçooos

----------


## ederamboni

> cara, eu to usando como cliente mesmo..são show de bola! pings estaveis e média de throughput de mais de 5mb!! com sinais de -80 a 5km com a antena dele (mais que 5km, não fica bom com a antena dele)..
> 
> pra ponto a ponto, só se for poucos dados, nos teste de bancada, nao passava mais de 20mb (2 metros de distancia entre eles), o processador dele é meio limitado..
> tudo isso com o AirOS mesmo, não mudei nada, só testei 3 versões do mesmo.
> 
> abraçooos


ba que beleza!!!
como cliente entao ele e execelente pra curtas distancias, eu tenho aq clientes a uma media de 2 a 3 km, sem contar que moro a poucos km do Paraguay a qual sao comprados a 110 dollares...


abracos

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

Boa tarde, pessoal estou indo pra foz do iguaçu daki a alguns dias, vcs sabem um site ou local no paraguay que tem os nanostation? posso ir lá pessoalmente e depois passar para vcs aqui.

----------


## ederamboni

> Boa tarde, pessoal estou indo pra foz do iguaçu daki a alguns dias, vcs sabem um site ou local no paraguay que tem os nanostation? posso ir lá pessoalmente e depois passar para vcs aqui.


amigo 
www.flytec.com.py

ok
abracos...

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> amigo 
> www.flytec.com.py
> 
> ok
> abracos...



Valeu amigo, entrei em contato com eles, mas parece que virou mosca branca no PY, a vendedora lá disse que não tem mais nada e já tem um monte de pedido esperando chegar e ainda pelo que ela falou vai chegar a U$ 150,00 !!! daí fica caro pegar de lá... acho que da para achar quase a isso por aqui mesmo.
Você já trabalhou com esses equipamentos??

----------


## ederamboni

> Valeu amigo, entrei em contato com eles, mas parece que virou mosca branca no PY, a vendedora lá disse que não tem mais nada e já tem um monte de pedido esperando chegar e ainda pelo que ela falou vai chegar a U$ 150,00 !!! daí fica caro pegar de lá... acho que da para achar quase a isso por aqui mesmo.
> Você já trabalhou com esses equipamentos??


ola amigo 
entao nao usei ainda, mas to indo pra la amanha pegar dois que mandei reservar, vamos ver se terei sucesso, nao sabia que tavao sendo tao procurados, e como o mikrotik a uns 6 meses atraz era ipossivel conseguir pega la, o pessoal comprava muito e mandava aq pro Br pra esquenta e revender caro pra nos....

mas e isso amigo qualquer coisa e so da um toq...

abracos

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

opa, seguinte, fui ver um amigo que testou um ano numa ponta e da outra ponta ums hyperlink de 27db com mikrotik e uma g-530 fechou em -80 e deu 20km ....
isso em 5.8 o nano com antena original..

----------


## ederamboni

nossa tudo isso 20 km -80 que versao do mikrotik pois acima de 3 ele nao deicha conecta acima de 70 nao...
me corrija se eu tiver errado mas tive muitas dores de cabeca por sinal baixo em 5.8 no mikrotik na versao 3

abracos....

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom eu ainda nao to usando 5.8 quanto a sinal, depende da poluiçâo do espectro, aqui eu tenho clientes em 2.4 con sinal -85 navegando normal, sem perdas...
o mk que ele usou acho que era abaixo da 3.0 mesmo...

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> ola amigo 
> entao nao usei ainda, mas to indo pra la amanha pegar dois que mandei reservar, vamos ver se terei sucesso, nao sabia que tavao sendo tao procurados, e como o mikrotik a uns 6 meses atraz era ipossivel conseguir pega la, o pessoal comprava muito e mandava aq pro Br pra esquenta e revender caro pra nos....
> 
> mas e isso amigo qualquer coisa e so da um toq...
> 
> abracos


Vc tá pegando na flytek mesmo? se conseguir achar lá me da um toque fazendo um grande favor, pois estou precisando aqui para testar e se der certo colocar em um projeto. Valeu abraço.

----------


## ederamboni

> Vc tá pegando na flytek mesmo? se conseguir achar lá me da um toque fazendo um grande favor, pois estou precisando aqui para testar e se der certo colocar em um projeto. Valeu abraço.


pode deicha amigo eu aviso sim se tiver la e dou um toq vc vai querer qtos? tenho uma vendedora la que e muito minha amiga ela sempre tira nota pra mim antes mesmo de eu sair da minha cidade pra ir busca ...
abracos...

----------


## ederamboni

> bom eu ainda nao to usando 5.8 quanto a sinal, depende da poluiçâo do espectro, aqui eu tenho clientes em 2.4 con sinal -85 navegando normal, sem perdas...
> o mk que ele usou acho que era abaixo da 3.0 mesmo...


amigo o problema e com ptp mesmo wds e tal, e somente em 5.8ghz o problema, clientes abaixo de -80 conecta no 2.4 ele da opcao de conectar a tal sinal e e setado em -80 dai 
ok... abracos....

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> opa, seguinte, fui ver um amigo que testou um ano numa ponta e da outra ponta ums hyperlink de 27db com mikrotik e uma g-530 fechou em -80 e deu 20km ....
> isso em 5.8 o nano com antena original..



Cara, mas esses equipamentos não são para alcance de 5km com a antena original? como o cara conseguiu fechar 20km com a antena original? do outro lado até vai ele tá usando uma antena direcional, mas não adianta um equipamento só conseguir mandar o sinal longe, pois os dois tem que mandar e receber sinais!! como o cara conseguiu??

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> pode deicha amigo eu aviso sim se tiver la e dou um toq vc vai querer qtos? tenho uma vendedora la que e muito minha amiga ela sempre tira nota pra mim antes mesmo de eu sair da minha cidade pra ir busca ...
> abracos...



OO amigo, vê lá pra mim sim,vou precisar de 6 nanostation5 agora, mas se funcionar do jeito que os caras falam aí eu só vou usar eles! dai vão ser bastante!

----------


## ederamboni

amigo sinto lhe dizer mas NS5 nao tem mesmo acabou a alguns dias so tem la NS2, achei que era o NS2 que tava afim de pega o pior e que o preco futuro vai subir...

----------


## AZR

Alguem ja usou o NS2 com antena externa? Aqui não estou conseguindo configurar ele coloco antena external e nada...

----------


## Magal

Comprei um par de cada e vou começar os testes, depois posto.

----------


## gcastro

Dae pessoal alguém sabe se os NANO fazem MASH ?

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> Alguem ja usou o NS2 com antena externa? Aqui não estou conseguindo configurar ele coloco antena external e nada...


 
Amigo, na aba advanced tem uma opção antena (horizontal, vertical, optative, external) coloque como external. Links de até 4km eu usei a antena dele mesmo perfeito.

----------


## gcastro

Não sei se fui bem claro, minha duvida e se os NANOSTATIOS trabalham com a rede mash !

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> Dae pessoal alguém sabe se os NANO fazem MASH ?


 
Não amigo, eles não tem essa opção e nem uma outra semelhante, o máximo que conseguirá fazer é uma WDS com eles, sendo que a melhor aplicação para eles é mesmo como cliente ou um ponto a ponto de até uns 5km com thoughput de até uns 6mb ou 12mb. Pelo menos é isso que consegui na prática aqui.

----------


## Mr_Dom

Boa tarde colegas, 

Estou acompanhando esse tópico a vários dias, e tmb olhando as propriedades de tal equipamento. Provável que vamos fazer um upgrade para esse NS5, queria saber se alguem já usou eles mandando para mais de um cliente ao mesmo tempo, que angulo pega bem o sinal (estava pensando em mandar de um NS5 pra 3 ao mesmo tempo...eles estão + ou - alinhados na mesma direção...). Enfim um feedback sobre a experiência...agradeço a qq ajuda...


Att.
Maiko

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> Boa tarde colegas, 
> 
> Estou acompanhando esse tópico a vários dias, e tmb olhando as propriedades de tal equipamento. Provável que vamos fazer um upgrade para esse NS5, queria saber se alguem já usou eles mandando para mais de um cliente ao mesmo tempo, que angulo pega bem o sinal (estava pensando em mandar de um NS5 pra 3 ao mesmo tempo...eles estão + ou - alinhados na mesma direção...). Enfim um feedback sobre a experiência...agradeço a qq ajuda...
> 
> 
> Att.
> Maiko


Olá Amigo, certeza, fiz isso na semana passada, fecha legal, se precisar de mais informação posta aí que tento postar os resultados aqui pra vc, mas te adianto que funciona.

----------


## JHONNE

> Olá Amigo, certeza, fiz isso na semana passada, fecha legal, se precisar de mais informação posta aí que tento postar os resultados aqui pra vc, mas te adianto que funciona.


 
consegui clientes a 2km de distancia da torre sinal -59 com angulo 30 graus de diferença um do outro

----------


## gcastro

> Boa tarde colegas, 
> 
> Estou acompanhando esse tópico a vários dias, e tmb olhando as propriedades de tal equipamento. Provável que vamos fazer um upgrade para esse NS5, queria saber se alguem já usou eles mandando para mais de um cliente ao mesmo tempo, que angulo pega bem o sinal (estava pensando em mandar de um NS5 pra 3 ao mesmo tempo...eles estão + ou - alinhados na mesma direção...). Enfim um feedback sobre a experiência...agradeço a qq ajuda...
> 
> 
> Att.
> Maiko



Amigo Aconselho você a usar um RB PC133 pode ser com cartão XR5 ou SENAO com paineis TSM ou HIperlink , você terá muito mais alcande , ângulo e muito mais qualidade nos seus clientes.
Pelo menos eu faria assim, fiz alguns testes, ate tenho ele instalado como AP mas link meu teste, mas para cliente na prática eu faria isso com as RB !
gasta um pouquinho a mais mas tem a garantia de um link BOM e um alcance e um ângulo melhor ainda !

----------


## luciocaris

> Tem no paraguai por 113 dolares o NS5 e 110 dolares o NS2.


trabalho num provedor que possui nano 5 e se possivel gostaria de saber como consigo estes nano 5 no paraguai por 113

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> trabalho num provedor que possui nano 5 e se possivel gostaria de saber como consigo estes nano 5 no paraguai por 113


Amigo, no PY quem vende é a Flytec Computers que eu sei, mas a esse preço só no inicio do ano, antes da crise internacional já não achava mais, agora então já deve ter virado lenda...
Mas de qualquer forma tenta lá

Abraço

----------


## gargwlas

tenho uma rede com 72 maquinas.

tem um provedor local que esta QUERENDO nos oferecer 2mb de link (visada até a base quase perfeita, uns 1,5km de distancia)

mas segundo o tecnico a nano5 esta travando por conta que são muitas requisições (nosso link de 1mb ADSL ficava em torno de 70% de uso), mudo a rota de internet para o link dele (com a nano5), consigo pingar sites fora durante uns 30 segundos e depois disso perde e perde uns 20 pra pingar 1 ou outro.



e agora comprei um par de powerstation 5 para fechar link em uma fazenda, e pelo que me consta a parte logica de ambas são identicas :Thumpdown:

----------


## ederamboni

> tenho uma rede com 72 maquinas.
> 
> tem um provedor local que esta QUERENDO nos oferecer 2mb de link (visada até a base quase perfeita, uns 1,5km de distancia)
> 
> mas segundo o tecnico a nano5 esta travando por conta que são muitas requisições (nosso link de 1mb ADSL ficava em torno de 70% de uso), mudo a rota de internet para o link dele (com a nano5), consigo pingar sites fora durante uns 30 segundos e depois disso perde e perde uns 20 pra pingar 1 ou outro.
> 
> 
> 
> e agora comprei um par de powerstation 5 para fechar link em uma fazenda, e pelo que me consta a parte logica de ambas são identicas


 
Ola amigo!!!
porq nao usa mikrotik? alguma Rb com cartao nao temos problemas com ptp 5.8 com mikrotik e um tanto mais caro porem a qualidade nao deixa e desejar...
abracos....

----------


## gargwlas

> Ola amigo!!!
> porq nao usa mikrotik? alguma Rb com cartao nao temos problemas com ptp 5.8 com mikrotik e um tanto mais caro porem a qualidade nao deixa e desejar...
> abracos....


 
não gosto de mikrotik.. tenho ele como router em servidores nas pontas, mas para radio não me serve.. ja tive muito problema com cartão e mal contato.

----------


## ederamboni

e realmente cada caso e um caso ne, eu pelo contrario não tive problemas nenhum com mikrotik, mas tive de tomar muito cuidado com a manipulação do mesmo, desde energia perfeita ate aterramento adequado nas torres tenho sistema aq que chega a a fica mais de 60 dias sem reiniciar...

----------


## JHONNE

> tenho uma rede com 72 maquinas.
> 
> tem um provedor local que esta QUERENDO nos oferecer 2mb de link (visada até a base quase perfeita, uns 1,5km de distancia)
> 
> mas segundo o tecnico a nano5 esta travando por conta que são muitas requisições (nosso link de 1mb ADSL ficava em torno de 70% de uso), mudo a rota de internet para o link dele (com a nano5), consigo pingar sites fora durante uns 30 segundos e depois disso perde e perde uns 20 pra pingar 1 ou outro.
> 
> 
> 
> e agora comprei um par de powerstation 5 para fechar link em uma fazenda, e pelo que me consta a parte logica de ambas são identicas


 
tente usar o nano como router nos dois pontos, tanto no station como no ap, sem fazer nat, para não comprometer o processamento

----------


## gargwlas

> tente usar o nano como router nos dois pontos, tanto no station como no ap, sem fazer nat, para não comprometer o processamento


 
não usar ou USAR COMO ROUTER???

pensei que bridge comprometia menos o processamento (bridge é o que pretendo utilizar)

----------


## maracke

Olá Pessoal,

Já uso a algum tempo o NS5 é está rodando perfeitamente, com total armonia com as minhas routers MK.

Recomendo a todos, excelente rádio para trabalhar em 5.8.

Marcos

----------


## JHONNE

> não usar ou USAR COMO ROUTER???
> 
> pensei que bridge comprometia menos o processamento (bridge é o que pretendo utilizar)


Usar como router, sem nat!

----------


## Magal

Em clientes empresariais só estou usando NS5, excelente performance, compatiblidade e praticidade.

----------


## gargwlas

> Usar como router, sem nat!


 
interessante... ja teve alguma experiencia parecida?? resolveu assim??



c tiver que fazer isso to ferrado.. são 4 repetidoras até chegar onde quero... :Frown: 


vai ser regra de routeamento que não acaba mais...aiueaweawuieu :Smokin:

----------


## JHONNE

> interessante... ja teve alguma experiencia parecida?? resolveu assim??
> 
> 
> 
> c tiver que fazer isso to ferrado.. são 4 repetidoras até chegar onde quero...
> 
> 
> vai ser regra de routeamento que não acaba mais...aiueaweawuieu


 tive sim, comecei usando o nano como bridge e tive problemas, depois que coloquei em router ficou blz,

não entendo porque vc ta dizendo que esta ferrado se tiver que usar assim.

como router sem nat vc pode interligar tudo conservando inclusive os ips e portas da fonte até o destino, para mim acho até mais prático, basta fazer direitinho as rotas reversas no seu servidor e ou pontos intermediários.

----------


## gargwlas

> tive sim, comecei usando o nano como bridge e tive problemas, depois que coloquei em router ficou blz,
> 
> não entendo porque vc ta dizendo que esta ferrado se tiver que usar assim.
> 
> como router sem nat vc pode interligar tudo conservando inclusive os ips e portas da fonte até o destino, para mim acho até mais prático, basta fazer direitinho as rotas reversas no seu servidor e ou pontos intermediários.


 

vai dar um pouquinho de trabalho, mas se assim da certo, vamos fazer.

obrigado :Itsme:

----------


## kryseck

O problema em modo router é que não há repasse de MAC, apenas de ip(claro sem NAT) !

----------


## neon

> interessante... ja teve alguma experiencia parecida?? resolveu assim??
> 
> c tiver que fazer isso to ferrado.. são 4 repetidoras até chegar onde quero...
> vai ser regra de routeamento que não acaba mais...aiueaweawuieu


pode usar roteamento dinâmico. so nao me pergunte como funciona que isso nao sei lhe responder. rsrs

----------


## neon

> O problema em modo router é que não há repasse de MAC, apenas de ip(claro sem NAT) !


mas o ip x mac pode ser feito na torre onde o cliente conecta.

para qume usa pppoe ja ouvi falar em pppoe-relay. vou tentar achar algo sobre isso pra postar.

----------


## tioruan

ola amigos estou com o seguint poblema estou qrendo usar nano em cliente discando ppoe , consigo conectar na rede mas nao abre pagina alguem poderia me ajudar ?

----------


## gargwlas

> ola amigos estou com o seguint poblema estou qrendo usar nano em cliente discando ppoe , consigo conectar na rede mas nao abre pagina alguem poderia me ajudar ?


 
cara... aqui comigo só funcionou depois q coloquei elas em modo AP+WDS e Client + WDS na outra ponta... ae navegou.. do contrario ficava igual vc ta falando ae mesmo

----------


## tioruan

mas eo seguinte , conecto no meu servidor , so nao abre a pgina qdo mudo igual vc falo nem conecta , estranho q versao vc usa do firmware dela . ou sua conexao nao e pppoe.

----------


## gargwlas

> mas eo seguinte , conecto no meu servidor , so nao abre a pgina qdo mudo igual vc falo nem conecta , estranho q versao vc usa do firmware dela . ou sua conexao nao e pppoe.


 
ahh ta desligado agora liguei só pra teste... mas tem um routeador pra fazer o logon pppoe

----------


## tioruan

nao entendi

----------


## cordeirog3

Quem estiver interessado em comprar Nano Station, estou com uma grande quantidade...

Quem tiver interesse entre em contato por email [email protected]

----------


## 1929

> Quem estiver interessado em comprar Nano Station, estou com uma grande quantidade...
> 
> Quem tiver interesse entre em contato por email [email protected]


comnota fiscal e selo de homologação?

----------


## maracke

Qual é o preço?

----------


## jdmano

pessoal to pensando em fazer uma base pra acesso com 6 nano 2.4
sera que ficaria bom ?
alguem ta usando o ns 2.4 como ap ?

----------


## cordeirog3

Valor é só entrar em com contato pelo msn [email protected] tem nota fiscal certificado de importação e são homologados.

----------


## cordeirog3

Olá amigos,


Tenho nano2 a partir de R$280,00

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

acredito que os nano station ainda não são homologado correto ?

----------


## 1929

> pessoal to pensando em fazer uma base pra acesso com 6 nano 2.4
> sera que ficaria bom ?
> alguem ta usando o ns 2.4 como ap ?


É parece que ninguém usou este arranjo ainda. 
Mas no forum da Ubiquiti tem relatos que deu certo. Tem até um post com uma foto dos 6 APs em volta da torre. Que fica bonito, fica. 

Por outro lado alguns que usaram já reclamaram que não aguenta muitos online. Até um dos revendedores o Filkek membro do forum e pertencente a USA Imports, disse que é no máximo 35.
Então, 35x6=210. Um número bem expressivo.
Se tu colocar em cada cluster com 6 APs este número de usuários e interligar com 5.8 a capacidade é muito grande.

----------


## Hayttle

Pessoal, com a experiência de vcs, preciso saber qual o throghput mínimo que posso conseguir usando NS5 em um ptp de 1km?

Sds,
Hayttle

----------


## jociano

Galéra,

Comprei 5 pares do Nano5 da WDC e posso afirmar a vocês que o equipamento é um espetáculo como cliente e para PTP. Todos os meus nanos eu usei para interligar as filiais a matriz onde trabalho como Suporte CPD e hoje a rede tah vuadaaaa!!! 100Km por hóra !!!, e galéra fico até feliz em falar dele (dou risadas), galéra é pratico d +++++ configurar e instalar. Só de me lembrar que antes eu tinha que montar um monte de trabolhos pesados, potiagudos, levar energia elétrica, e blá, blá, blá, hááá jamais farei PTP curtos com outra coisa. E lá em casa estou usando um como cliente e pegando sinal do meu provedor e sem antena externa e lembrando que os PTP´s que fiz foi todos sem antenas externas, usei somente a antena de 14dbi que vem nele na polarização horizontal e ficou Show --- 1ms cravados e 25 megas FULL. Emfim... Tenho outros produtos da Ubiquiti e eles possuem equipamentos de primeirissima qualidade!

----------


## 1929

> Galéra,
> 
> Comprei 5 pares do Nano5 da WDC e posso afirmar a vocês que o equipamento é um espetáculo como cliente e para PTP. Todos os meus nanos eu usei para interligar as filiais a matriz onde trabalho como Suporte CPD e hoje a rede tah vuadaaaa!!! 100Km por hóra !!!, e galéra fico até feliz em falar dele (dou risadas), galéra é pratico d +++++ configurar e instalar. Só de me lembrar que antes eu tinha que montar um monte de trabolhos pesados, potiagudos, levar energia elétrica, e blá, blá, blá, hááá jamais farei PTP curtos com outra coisa. E lá em casa estou usando um como cliente e pegando sinal do meu provedor e sem antena externa e lembrando que os PTP´s que fiz foi todos sem antenas externas, usei somente a antena de 14dbi que vem nele na polarização horizontal e ficou Show --- 1ms cravados e 25 megas FULL. Emfim... Tenho outros produtos da Ubiquiti e eles possuem equipamentos de primeirissima qualidade!


Beleza Jociano,
Tá passando tudo que tem direito, pelas especificações.
Qual a distâncias nestes ptp?
E na tua casa qual a distância?
Colocou mais de um por torre?

----------


## jociano

> Beleza Jociano,
> Tá passando tudo que tem direito, pelas especificações.
> Qual a distâncias nestes ptp?
> E na tua casa qual a distância?
> Colocou mais de um por torre?


O ptp mais distante é de 4km e os outros de 1,5 á 2km em linha reta. Da minha torre até em casa é 1,5Km tambem!, mas coloquei um PTP com eles só para mim rs,rs... Tah passando tudo... Oh bixim bom danada sô!!! rs,rs...

----------


## Hayttle

Oi Jociano, legal saber de seu sucesso com NS.
Me diz uma coisa, esses "25" é MBytes/s ou mbps?

----------


## jociano

> Oi Jociano, legal saber de seu sucesso com NS.
> Me diz uma coisa, esses "25" é MBytes/s ou mbps?


25Mbps FULL!!!

Isso somente com a antena integrada que vem nele, talvez o trougput seja mais com antenas de maior ganho e bem alinhadas!

----------


## Hayttle

> 25Mbps FULL!!!
> 
> Isso somente com a antena integrada que vem nele, talvez o trougput seja mais com antenas de maior ganho e bem alinhadas!


Então 25Mbps = 3,12MB/s.... preciso de mais throughput, no mínimo 7MB/s, pois é para aplicação pesada de Banco de Dados, e não somente internet.

----------


## djshw

Amigos, ficaria bom usar estes NS da seguinte forma!!

*Provedor 4 Setoriais ligadas na PCI de 1 Linux!
e Nos clientes usar as NS sem antenas externas!!!
com distancias até 5km*

Estas NS em 5.8 funcionam sem visada?
desculpe minhas perguntas de iniciante!!!

----------


## gargwlas

fechei recentemente um PTP com powerstation 5, antenas hyperlink 29dbi, 40km linha reta, visada e fresnel perfeitos, -58dbi, com fast frame e bursting ativados deu 10.5mpbs

----------


## jociano

> Amigos, ficaria bom usar estes NS da seguinte forma!!
> 
> *Provedor 4 Setoriais ligadas na PCI de 1 Linux!
> e Nos clientes usar as NS sem antenas externas!!!
> com distancias até 5km*
> 
> Estas NS em 5.8 funcionam sem visada?
> desculpe minhas perguntas de iniciante!!!


Sem visada não róla!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Cara esse produto ta dificil de conseguir e super inflacionado. Onde tão comprando .com preço bom???????

----------


## jociano

> Cara esse produto ta dificil de conseguir e super inflacionado. Onde tão comprando .com preço bom???????


Linkteck!!!

----------


## 1929

> Cara esse produto ta dificil de conseguir e super inflacionado. Onde tão comprando .com preço bom???????


Procura com o usuário Ultrawireless. Ele tem já homologado e preço bom.

----------


## marcosddc

> Então 25Mbps = 3,12MB/s.... preciso de mais throughput, no mínimo 7MB/s, pois é para aplicação pesada de Banco de Dados, e não somente internet.


 

CARAMBAAAA...
7 X 8 = 56
desconheço enlaces de radio que atinjam esta velocidade real , real nunca vi ...falar tem alguns que falam mais faze mesmo....
a não ser em microondas , tem uns radios da gigacom que fazem a mizera taxa de 200mb esses sim do contrario creio que não encontrara,
vc pode fazer este enlace com 2 radios e fazer um balanceamento que vc chegara proximo disso

----------


## gargwlas

> CARAMBAAAA...
> 7 X 8 = 56
> desconheço enlaces de radio que atinjam esta velocidade real , real nunca vi ...falar tem alguns que falam mais faze mesmo....
> a não ser em microondas , tem uns radios da gigacom que fazem a mizera taxa de 200mb esses sim do contrario creio que não encontrara,
> vc pode fazer este enlace com 2 radios e fazer um balanceamento que vc chegara proximo disso


só gigacom mesmo pra dar isso... mas prepara o bolso.. fiz orçamento com eles a 1 mes do modelo de 150mbps... 80mil e uns quebrados...


obs: que aplicação é essa? porque estou rodando maquinas linkadas direto num banco oracle, link de 8mpbs, 15 usuarios.. dificil bater no 1 mega de trafego.. mas muuuuuuito dificil, ainda rodo internet nesse link (4mbps), e mais aplicações Go Global

----------


## eltonteixeira

como voce faz o controle de banda dele, visto que o nano original nao tem controle de banda via IP/MAC?



> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Já uso a algum tempo o NS5 é está rodando perfeitamente, com total armonia com as minhas routers MK.
> 
> Recomendo a todos, excelente rádio para trabalhar em 5.8.
> 
> Marcos

----------


## jociano

> como voce faz o controle de banda dele, visto que o nano original nao tem controle de banda via IP/MAC?


Gente!!!

Não se faz controle de banda em AP nenhum, nem mesmo em um Nano, controle de banda é pra ser feito em servidor e não em AP!

----------


## eltonteixeira

jociano fizemos o controle de banda nos radios dos clientes, deixamos de servidor "+ livre" sem se preocupar com isto visto o controle feito pelo servidor é um descarte de pacotes, estou procurando um software de controle de bando no NANO CLIENTE 
se alguem ja tem, podemos negociar......



> Gente!!!
> 
> Não se faz controle de banda em AP nenhum, nem mesmo em um Nano, controle de banda é pra ser feito em servidor e não em AP!

----------


## djshw

Comprei no Paraguai mesmo paguei 305 reais, a linkteck ta uma facada!

----------


## 1929

> Gente!!!
> 
> Não se faz controle de banda em AP nenhum, nem mesmo em um Nano, controle de banda é pra ser feito em servidor e não em AP!



Isso, e aproveita e já troca o firmware do Nano pelo firmware OsWave.

----------


## gargwlas

> Isso, e aproveita e já troca o firmware do Nano pelo firmware OsWave.


 
humm.. oswave?? usa a quanto tempo?? como é estabilidade


que funções interessantes a mais tem em relação ao airos?

----------


## 1929

> humm.. oswave?? usa a quanto tempo?? como é estabilidade
> 
> 
> que funções interessantes a mais tem em relação ao airos?


Estou testando. Mas só é compatível com algumas familias de chipset Atheros., como os Nano e o Dir-300 da d-link
No site tem todas explicações.

www.oswave.com

----------


## gargwlas

> Estou testando. Mas só é compatível com algumas familias de chipset Atheros., como os Nano e o Dir-300 da d-link
> No site tem todas explicações.
> 
> www.oswave.com


 
num tem powerstation5 na lista :Dong:

----------


## 1929

> num tem powerstation5 na lista


É, mas o chipset é o mesmo, então deve dar.
SE puder manda um email para o Lezek, que é o responsável. Ele é muito atencioso e pronto para tirar qualquer dúvida.
E dá para baixar e testar por 24 horas, antes de comprar a licença. Mas são 24hs de ap ligado. 
Tem um cara do nordeste que revende a licença dele. Depois eu procuro e posto. Me lembra.

Aqui no Brasil tem o C3, que é igualzinho. procura em cetres.com.br. Só que a licença é mais cara.
Abre um leque de funcionalidades.

----------


## gargwlas

> É, mas o chipset é o mesmo, então deve dar.
> SE puder manda um email para o Lezek, que é o responsável. Ele é muito atencioso e pronto para tirar qualquer dúvida.
> E dá para baixar e testar por 24 horas, antes de comprar a licença. Mas são 24hs de ap ligado. 
> Tem um cara do nordeste que revende a licença dele. Depois eu procuro e posto. Me lembra.
> 
> Aqui no Brasil tem o C3, que é igualzinho. procura em cetres.com.br. Só que a licença é mais cara.
> Abre um leque de funcionalidades.


 

nossa.. nao sabia q dava pra aplicar tantos firmwares assim nos nano e power.... q mais alem desses vc conhece?

só falta o pessoal rodar o Mikrotik neles (RouterOS)

----------


## Pathuco

> Comprei no Paraguai mesmo paguei 305 reais, a linkteck ta uma facada!


Realmente lá ta uma facada mesmo, da uma olhada na American Explorer lá costuma ter preços muito bons sempre compro lá .......add o msn do meu contato.
[email protected]

----------


## stivou

ola a todos
estou passando minha rede mikrotik de 2.4 para 5.8
como routerbord
e nao estou conseguindo fechar um wds com um nano5 em uma bridge mikrotik de 5.8
coloco no nano station + wds...ai ele nem conecta
quando coloco ap + wds ele conecta mais nao repassa nada
sera que podem me ajudar
obrigado

----------


## filzek

Bom dia queridos, 

Uma super sugestão funcional, inigualável em custo beneficio em 5,8 e 2,4 esta sendo usar rings de 6 NanoStation. As NanoStations em bridge, sem autenticação, e controle por MikroTik ou alguma versão de Linux (freebsd, centos, ou outros), da pra "pendurar" 70 clientes simultâneos em uso, sem dar pau, isso em ambiente de teste real, sem dar lag na rede, atraso de pacotes nem nada, fica excelente, coloque no papel o custo de implementação e verá que é muito mais barato que painel e MikroTik, e pode ser transferido para outros pontos iniciais no futuro.

Um ring de NanoStations agüenta 420 clientes simultâneos.

Estamos com promoção de NanoStations no mês de março para todos os clientes e comemorar as homologações das NanoStations.

NanoStation 2 - Apenas R$ 289,00
NanoStation 5 - Apenas R$ 365,00
Ring em Alumínio para 6 peças 360graus em 60º cada com raio de 50cm (1metro entre pontas) R$ 180,00
Caixa Hermética Plástico com Switch Integrado 8 portas e 10 pontos de energia R$ 80,00
Circuito No-break 12v 1,5 Amp para 2 NanoStation R$ 65,00 (Sem Bateria)

https://under-linux.org/forums/image.../wol_error.gifClique nesta barra para ver a imagem em tamanho real.http://www.falesemparar.com.br/ml/ns/nstower.jpg

Façam as contas e vejam que é a melhor solução para provedor do mercado no momento para 2.4 e 5.8GHz.

Nota Fiscal e Certificado de Homologação Expedido em Nome do Comprador pela USAImport.

Também conta com 6 meses de garantia direta do produto.

Gostaria de quem ja tem experiencia no uso deste sistema que apresentassem os prós e contras, pois é uma solução que esta arrebentando em vendas no momento e os clientes estão adorando mesmo, como controlador principal estamos sugerindo um Mikrotik PC parrudo ou uma RB1000. 

Tambem estamos sugerindo colocar um proxy transparente de Mikrotik na torre usando 433ah (mais memoria e velocidade e pode usar os slots para linkagem das torres) ficando show de bola ou a RouterBOARD 450G (apenas como roteadora e proxy mesmo), dando mais link e troughtput para a galera quando vai de proxy, porque libera velocidade total dos pacotes e literalmente voa, as nanos arrebentam em velocidade mesmo, quando tem link pra outra torre, pode-se usar a rb

Estaremos montando os kits e deixando-os prontos para uso em 15 dias, de provedores completos nesta solucao, pois acreditamos que é melhor custo beneficio real do mercado.

*
Erick MacDonald FilzekDiretor ComercialUSAImport Importação e Exportação LTDA
Pabx: (19) 3324-7465
CELL direto: (19) 7804-6741
Radio ID Nextel: 55*7*77635*

----------


## jociano

> Bom dia queridos, 
> 
> Uma super sugestão funcional, inigualável em custo beneficio em 5,8 e 2,4 esta sendo usar rings de 6 NanoStation. As NanoStations em bridge, sem autenticação, e controle por MikroTik ou alguma versão de Linux (freebsd, centos, ou outros), da pra "pendurar" 70 clientes simultâneos em uso, sem dar pau, isso em ambiente de teste real, sem dar lag na rede, atraso de pacotes nem nada, fica excelente, coloque no papel o custo de implementação e verá que é muito mais barato que painel e MikroTik, e pode ser transferido para outros pontos iniciais no futuro.
> 
> Um ring de NanoStations agüenta 420 clientes simultâneos.
> 
> Estamos com promoção de NanoStations no mês de março para todos os clientes e comemorar as homologações das NanoStations.
> 
> NanoStation 2 - Apenas R$ 289,00
> ...


é homologado? Se for eu compro!

----------


## filzek

> é homologado? Se for eu compro!


bom dia, 

sim NanoStation é homologado já, pela USAImport mesmo, enviamos com copia do certificado e selo anatel.

----------


## 1929

> bom dia, 
> 
> sim NanoStation é homologado já, pela USAImport mesmo, enviamos com copia do certificado e selo anatel.


Filzek, o Nano2 também já saiu a homologação?

----------


## kryseck

> Bom dia queridos, 
> 
> Uma super sugestão funcional, inigualável em custo beneficio em 5,8 e 2,4 esta sendo usar rings de 6 NanoStation. As NanoStations em bridge, sem autenticação, e controle por MikroTik ou alguma versão de Linux (freebsd, centos, ou outros), da pra "pendurar" 70 clientes simultâneos em uso, sem dar pau, isso em ambiente de teste real, sem dar lag na rede, atraso de pacotes nem nada, fica excelente, coloque no papel o custo de implementação e verá que é muito mais barato que painel e MikroTik, e pode ser transferido para outros pontos iniciais no futuro...
> 
> .
> .
> .
> *
> Erick MacDonald FilzekDiretor ComercialUSAImport Importação e Exportação LTDA
> ...


Gostei dos seus preços!
Como fechamos negócio?

----------


## filzek

> Filzek, o Nano2 também já saiu a homologação?


O Nano 2 tivemos que atrasar o certificado porque a empresa mudou a cede para campinas, daí precisou alterar os dados na Anatel para poder sairem os certificados novos de homologação no endereço correto, só esta aguardando publicação no site da Anatel.


Para compras, basta ligar para

----------


## KILIKIL

Ola galera vejo que As NS2 Se comunicam bem com MK.
So que estou tendo problemas com a configuração Pt a Pt Mk +NS2,se alquem poder me passar uma dicas.OMk serve com duas placas wlan1 e wlan2 a interface wlan2 esta em wds

Agradesço Atenção

KILIKIL

----------


## raus

Qts clientes aguentam um nano 5 deste?

----------


## netleandromt

Amigo, os Nanos estão com alguma inclinação para baixo?
Eles precisam ter inclinação para atender clientes proximos certo?
Qual o angulo a se usar?
Como funciona a irradiação do Nano? É Semelhante as antenas setoriais? Se sim, quantos graus?
Obrigado se alguem responder!

Leandro




> Bom dia queridos, 
> 
> Uma super sugestão funcional, inigualável em custo beneficio em 5,8 e 2,4 esta sendo usar rings de 6 NanoStation. As NanoStations em bridge, sem autenticação, e controle por MikroTik ou alguma versão de Linux (freebsd, centos, ou outros), da pra "pendurar" 70 clientes simultâneos em uso, sem dar pau, isso em ambiente de teste real, sem dar lag na rede, atraso de pacotes nem nada, fica excelente, coloque no papel o custo de implementação e verá que é muito mais barato que painel e MikroTik, e pode ser transferido para outros pontos iniciais no futuro.
> 
> Um ring de NanoStations agüenta 420 clientes simultâneos.
> 
> Estamos com promoção de NanoStations no mês de março para todos os clientes e comemorar as homologações das NanoStations.
> 
> NanoStation 2 - Apenas R$ 289,00
> ...

----------


## rubensk

> Tambem estamos sugerindo colocar um proxy transparente de Mikrotik na torre usando 433ah (mais memoria e velocidade e pode usar os slots para linkagem das torres) ficando show de bola ou a RouterBOARD 450G (apenas como roteadora e proxy mesmo), dando mais link e troughtput para a galera quando vai de proxy, porque libera velocidade total dos pacotes e literalmente voa, as nanos arrebentam em velocidade mesmo, quando tem link pra outra torre, pode-se usar a rb


Eu recebi 2 unidades de RB450G e nos testes a performance foi pior que RB450...

----------


## Malverick

Alguem pode me esclarecer os seguinte:
Se eu colocar um antena externa no Nano, ele usa as duas ? Ou há um interrupção na antena integrada e ele so usa a saida sma?

----------


## gargwlas

> Alguem pode me esclarecer os seguinte:
> Se eu colocar um antena externa no Nano, ele usa as duas ? Ou há um interrupção na antena integrada e ele so usa a saida sma?


 
usa somente a externa.. tanto que tem q mudar no OS do radio se vai usar antena interna ou externa (automaticamente desligando a primeira caso maruqe a segunda opção)

----------


## rubensk

> Alguem pode me esclarecer os seguinte:
> Se eu colocar um antena externa no Nano, ele usa as duas ? Ou há um interrupção na antena integrada e ele so usa a saida sma?


Um detalhe é que há uma perda de 3 a 4 dB no conector da antena externa, e isso não está documentado na homologação... assim, se você usar em 2.4 ou 5.4 onde há limite de EIRP, você vai ter que calcular o ganho máximo de antena sem levar isso em conta, mas na prática vai ter metade da potência prevista chegando. 

Em 5.8 você pode compensar esse problema colocando uma antena de ganho maior.

----------


## 1929

Não seria 0,3 ou 0,4 dbi?

----------


## Pirigoso

nao sei o pq trancaram o meu tópico NS5 do piri mas tudo bem vai aqui mesmo um case

CASE 7.8 KM em linha reta pelo google-earth
2 NS5 sem qualquer outra antena
enlace 5.8 10MB full

desculpa a falta de qualidade da foto e que foi batida do meu celular (HTC tytn2) espero que gostem!


http://www.vipnetsul.com.br/nano5/image_186.jpg

http://www.vipnetsul.com.br/nano5/image_182.jpg

----------


## rubensk

> Não seria 0,3 ou 0,4 dbi?


Não, 3 a 4 dB, confirmado pelo pessoal da Ubiquiti no fórum deles, link na linha abaixo:
Ubiquiti Networks Forum :: View topic - Antenna fix for Nanostation 2

----------


## 1929

> Não, 3 a 4 dB, confirmado pelo pessoal da Ubiquiti no fórum deles, link na linha abaixo:
> Ubiquiti Networks Forum :: View topic - Antenna fix for Nanostation 2


Caramba, agora entendi. Isso parece ser um erro de projeto do Nano.
Pois só pelo conector em si, não dá esta perda.

Pirigoso, belo exemplo de enlace. E como é longe. Tua torre quase nem aparece. Mas o desempenho é muito bom.
E quanto a trancar o tópico, será que não foi pelo tempo sem alguém postar? Eu não fui conferir as datas.

----------


## lipeiori

> Não, 3 a 4 dB, confirmado pelo pessoal da Ubiquiti no fórum deles, link na linha abaixo:
> Ubiquiti Networks Forum :: View topic - Antenna fix for Nanostation 2


Pelo que eu entendi, outro user testou melhor e viu que a perda era inferior a 1.7db... mas não se sabe como eles fizeram pra chegar a esses números.

----------


## rubensk

> Pelo que eu entendi, outro user testou melhor e viu que a perda era inferior a 1.7db... mas não se sabe como eles fizeram pra chegar a esses números.


Esse usuário fez a conta de quanto a perda deveria ser com o material que se acredita ser usado para fazer o caminho de RF que vai para o conector externo, e deu 1.7 dB. Com 0.3 dB de perda no conector, faltam 1-2 dB para entender o que acontece nesse caso... mas nem a Ubiquiti nega que a perda seja mesmo de 3-4 dB.

Para antena externa, usar Bullet ou PowerStation. Bullet é mais barato que Nano, inclusive... só falta a homologação.

----------


## lipeiori

É foda mesmo, essa semana agora vou subir uma torre que vai usar NS2 como AP. 

Vai ta ligado a uma omni de 12dbi por cabo LMR400 de 2m e um pig de 30cm. Tomara que não tenha muita perda, vou usar 80mW (19dbm).

----------


## rubensk

> É foda mesmo, essa semana agora vou subir uma torre que vai usar NS2 como AP. 
> 
> Vai ta ligado a uma omni de 12dbi por cabo LMR400 de 2m e um pig de 30cm. Tomara que não tenha muita perda, vou usar 80mW (19dbm).


Numa cidade de quantos habitantes ? Porque para mais de 500 mil habitantes isso vai estourar o limite permitido pela Anatel, 400 mW EIRP (TX saída - perda de cabo + ganho de antena).

----------


## lipeiori

Fazendo os cálculos dá 31dbm (12 da antena + 19 do rádio) de potência, cidade com 600 mil habitantes.

----------


## rubensk

> Fazendo os cálculos dá 31dbm (12 da antena + 19 do rádio) de potência, cidade com 600 mil habitantes.


5 dB acima da norma... 14 dBm é o que você pode pôr de saída no rádio de forma regulamentar. 
Vai dar metade do raio de cobertura que você imaginava, +-. 

Ou... você pode registrar a estação na Anatel, pagar TFI (inicial) e TFF (renovação anual), e aí pode ter potência de saída de até 30 - (12-6)/3 = 28 dBm, que é bem mais do que o limite da NS (19 dBm). Mas como os custos (para SCM) são altos e incluem registrar também os clientes, sai mais barato comprar equipamento de 5.x GHz.

----------


## Malverick

Aonde vc´s compram os NS?
To querendo comprar um NS2 pra testar, não precisa de nota so quero novo, quanto vc´s pagam? Achei de R$260,00

----------


## netleandromt

Alguem ja pos em funcionamento um ring com 6 NS2 na prática?
Atende bem? Como é o troughpout? Segura muitos clientes de 128k?

----------


## rubensk

> Alguem ja pos em funcionamento um ring com 6 NS2 na prática?
> Atende bem? Como é o troughpout? Segura muitos clientes de 128k?


Eu entendi que a sugestão era um ring com 6 NS5, que podem operar em 6 canais independentes... em 2.4 a interferência de operação vai ser mais alta devido à falta de espectro para operá-las de forma independente. 

Dá para jogar um pouco com deslocamento de frequência e relação frente-costas das antenas, mas não me parece uma solução propensa a bons resultados não.

----------


## netleandromt

Mas com certeza a solução será melhor do que uma omni com um AP qualquer, nao acha?

----------


## 1929

> Mas com certeza a solução será melhor do que uma omni com um AP qualquer, nao acha?


Também acho, senão não veria este tipo de montagem nos sites de fabricantes, começando pela hyperlink.

----------


## edilson2001

> opa me enganei era 2.4 e nao 2.8 heheheh , quanto a homologacâo, negativo, nao sao homologados...
> mais uma coisa, o nano station nao vem com o IKARUS ok..


 

homologação do nanostation:
2559084746
htt://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/consulta/homologacao/tela.asp

----------


## marcelomg

Quanto estão pagando no Nano 2 e aonde?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

recentemente mudei minha torre de lugar e me gerou uma area de sombra atras de um pequeno morro onde tenho 3 clientes. Tava pensando em montar uma pequena repetidora um pouco mais pra coma na casa de um parente usando uma antena e um radio recebendo o sinal da minha torre e repetindo usando um nano 2 como ap em bridge.

1- Sera que ficaria bom o nano como ap?Aguentaria até quantos clientes?
2- Meus clientes que tem antena de grade com placa pci vão se conectar no nano?

----------


## lipeiori

O NS2 aguenta em media 30-35 clientes, isso quem disse foi o Mike Ford (americano), e claro que não deve ser com banda de 128kbps, creio que seja pelo menos 300kbps.

----------


## 1929

> O NS2 aguenta em media 30-35 clientes, isso quem disse foi o Mike Ford (americano), e claro que não deve ser com banda de 128kbps, creio que seja pelo menos 300kbps.


Se esse é lá do forum Ubiquiti, se não me engano ele disse 512k. Eu achei muito, mas se for verdade, vai ser excelente.

----------


## lipeiori

> Se esse é lá do forum Ubiquiti, se não me engano ele disse 512k. Eu achei muito, mas se for verdade, vai ser excelente.


Se for 35 de 128k já ta bom imagine 512k hehehe.

abs.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

no meu caso d uma area de sombra pra poucos clientes será que vai ficar bom? e as antenas de grade com placa pci, será que conectam normal?

----------


## 1929

> no meu caso d uma area de sombra pra poucos clientes será que vai ficar bom? e as antenas de grade com placa pci, será que conectam normal?



Fica sim, e quanto a antenas, não há problema, só cuida a polaridade para ser a mesma.
E como é para poucos deixa mesmo em ap+wds.

----------


## rubensk

> Mas com certeza a solução será melhor do que uma omni com um AP qualquer, nao acha?


Não acho não, acho que pode sim ficar pior do que com uma Omni, por exemplo se todas as remotas da Omni fizessem polling ao invés de CSMA/CA.

----------


## netleandromt

Me explica isso melhor?

----------


## FFCabrall

Bom pessoal preciso que me indiquem que aparelhos usar neste enlace:
(Mas tenho preferencia em montar com NanoStation)

Interligar a Matriz na Filial sendo a distância de 3 km, e a filial fica abaixo do nivel de visão da matriz sendo que tem um predio no mesmo rumo e acredito que terei que colocar um repetidora la... 

Sendo que irei enviar a internet da matriz para a Filial e usarei Active Directory entre elas.

O que vocês me indicam para esse me problema?

----------


## lipeiori

Alguém que já usou NS2 com antena externa pode me dizer se existem mesmo a tal perda de 3dB?

To com medo disso, vou usar em 100mW pra compensar.

----------


## gargwlas

> Bom pessoal preciso que me indiquem que aparelhos usar neste enlace:
> (Mas tenho preferencia em montar com NanoStation)
> 
> Interligar a Matriz na Filial sendo a distância de 3 km, e a filial fica abaixo do nivel de visão da matriz sendo que tem um predio no mesmo rumo e acredito que terei que colocar um repetidora la... 
> 
> Sendo que irei enviar a internet da matriz para a Filial e usarei Active Directory entre elas.
> 
> O que vocês me indicam para esse me problema?



vc é de rondonopolis??? amigo do ricardo??

----------


## Pirigoso

> Alguém que já usou NS2 com antena externa pode me dizer se existem mesmo a tal perda de 3dB?
> 
> To com medo disso, vou usar em 100mW pra compensar.


pq nao usa um backhaul para canopy da zirok custa 130,00 , galera ta usando direto nos nano

----------


## lipeiori

> pq nao usa um backhaul para canopy da zirok custa 130,00 , galera ta usando direto nos nano


Vou usar ele com antena omni.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> pq nao usa um backhaul para canopy da zirok custa 130,00 , galera ta usando direto nos nano


 O que seria isso Pirigoso?

----------


## FFCabrall

Se for do Ricardo Cabeludo sim... rsss

----------


## crismrui

Olá...
Alguém tem experiencia com NS2 para enviar sinal para clientes com uma antena omni de 15 dbi da hiperlink?
Será que compensa?

----------


## lipeiori

> Olá...
> Alguém tem experiencia com NS2 para enviar sinal para clientes com uma antena omni de 15 dbi da hiperlink?
> Será que compensa?


Vai ter uma perda de pelo menos 3-4dBi usando antenas externas.

----------


## gargwlas

> Se for do Ricardo Cabeludo sim... rsss




trampo na bom jesus e tu trampa onde?

----------


## smsbrazil

GENTE, VCS QUEREM COMPRAR NANO STATION ? KKKKKKKKKKK OLHA AQUI O NANO DESSE CALOTEIRO antenas wireless omni 2.4 e 5.8 ghz-Tel 11 2626-6007 yagi setorial kit

----------


## smsbrazil

NS2 E FILE MESMO SEM VISADA NENHUMA CONSIGO 5 MEGA COM A TORRE TENHO UM PAINEL DE 14 DB LÁ SINAL -88

----------


## djshw

Rapaziada se vcs quiserem comprar N5 eu tenho 10 com nota fiscal!
tb consigo mais N5 e N2 com ou sem nota fiscal!

----------


## djshw

> QUAL O PREÇO ?
> [email protected]
> TEM LOJA ? PODE COMPRA NO CARTAO A VISTA ?


Sim eu tenho loja com endereço CNPJ etc, mas o cartão de credito esta sendo implantado em breve!

----------


## djshw

> QUAL O PREÇO ?
> [email protected]
> TEM LOJA ? PODE COMPRA NO CARTAO A VISTA ?


Sim tenho CNPJ, e endereço fisico, mas não tenho cartao ainda!

----------


## djshw

> QUAL O PREÇO ?
> [email protected]
> TEM LOJA ? PODE COMPRA NO CARTAO A VISTA ?


Tenho lOja com CNPJ e local fixo, mas ainda não tenho cartao!

----------


## jociano

afff 3 vezes, crédo!!!

----------


## djshw

nao postei 3 vezes pq quiz!

----------


## jociano

> UIUIUIU 
> TA NERVOSINHA JUCIANO...RSRS VAI CUIDAR DA SUA VIDA AMIGO.
> O NOSSO AMIGO NUM TA AQUI BRINCANDO NAO ELE TA BUSCANDO PARCERIAS COMERCIAIS
> COM CERTEZA FOI POR ENGANO Q ELE ENVIOU SE VOCE NAO ESTA INTERESSADE NAO GASTE SEU TEMPO CRITICANDO.


??????????

----------


## 1929

> UIUIUIU 
> TA NERVOSINHA JUCIANO...RSRS VAI CUIDAR DA SUA VIDA AMIGO.
> O NOSSO AMIGO NUM TA AQUI BRINCANDO NAO ELE TA BUSCANDO PARCERIAS COMERCIAIS
> COM CERTEZA FOI POR ENGANO Q ELE ENVIOU SE VOCE NAO ESTA INTERESSADE NAO GASTE SEU TEMPO CRITICANDO.


Mas o que é isso? Não precisa deste palavreado não amigo.
Vamos conviver numa boa. 
E para o amigo que postou 3 vêzes, tem a opção de editar/deletar a mensagem se por algum motivo apareceu mais de uma vez no mesmo post.

----------


## 1929

Isso, vamos tocando o barco prá frente.
Afinal estamos todos na mesma empreitada.

----------


## jociano

> OK GENTE, PAREI DE BOBEIRA..RSRS
> TENHO MAIS O QUE FAZER, SO FIQUEI COM RAIVA DO CARA TER PERDIDO O TEMPO DELE LA AMOLANDO O OUTRO, MESMO ASSIM SEI QUE ISSO NAO ME DA O DIREITO DE NADA.
> DESCULPA A TODOS.
> FALOOOWW GALERA


Bom em primeiro lugar quem perdeu tempo foi eu, então o problema é meu! e todo meu!!! Então se quiz postar aquele comentário foi porque assim eu me achei no direito e assim fiz, exatamente para tentar alerta-lo que postou por 3 vezes a mesma mensagem e fiz num tom de brincadeira (humorada) e não de forma grossa como você veio falar comigo. Abraços e fica PAZ!

----------

